# Baby Hat



## SharAnn

This is a hat I crocheted for my DD's friend's baby. Her family calls her "Cali the Cabbage Patch Kid".


----------



## laurelarts

I love it!!!!


----------



## ydixon

That is really cute!


----------



## Pocahontas

Wow, what a cute little hat!!! Bangs and ponytails!
But that baby - cutest little thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Oh how precious!! That little face is just adorable and she certainly does look like a little Cabbage Patch kid.


----------



## kacey64

Adorable. She looks like she is quite happy with it!


----------



## Linday

Sweet baby. Did you write the pattern down. It is a sweet hat.


----------



## tcase6092

cute cute cute


----------



## virginia42

So cute.


----------



## Rose_Rose

Is this hat your design? If so, could/would you share the pattern? Or perhaps it's for sale? Let us know.

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## SharAnn

Thank you everyone for the kind replies.
I purchased the pattern from Etsy at...

http://www.etsy.com/listing/106330958/pattern-newborn-to-12-months ($5.95)

I had to do this because my knowledge of crochet is very limited. But its basically a beanie hat in whatever size you need (made with double crochet) and then bangs attached on the 3rd row from the bottom and 2 pigtails on each side on the upper back.

I first bought a pattern on Ravelry, ( http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toddler-pigtail-hat )
but I think the one above is written a little better.


----------



## mombr4

How cute, she is adorable


----------



## StellasKnits

Holy moly that's cute!! Nice job!


----------



## maureenb

Too cute!!


----------



## babybop

So very cute.


----------



## me2memeinVT

What a beautiful baby!! she's a good cabbage patch with her big blue eyes and little teeth with her darling smile!!


----------



## Busy Bee Aussie

Love the hat, could be fun for any age, looks lovely on bubba, thanks for sharing, kind regards busy bee aussie


----------



## Leonora

Oh how adorable is she, so cute, love the hat.


----------



## isaacsnan

ADORABLE.....xxxx


----------



## RobynMay

Perfect! Had to look twice to make certain that adorable baby wasn't a doll!


----------



## timtookie

AWESOME - and adorable model


----------



## jonibee

This is so cute..and it made me laugh..the model is a doll..MEANING lOOKS...


----------



## missmolly

Love the hat, it's so unusual and the baby is gorgeous xx


----------



## gramknits

What an adorable hat and such a precious baby!


----------



## Ms Sue P

So very sweet. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maggie2012

SharAnn said:


> This is a hat I crocheted for my DD's friend's baby. Her family calls her "Cali the Cabbage Patch Kid".


That darling baby could make anything look good...she is BOOOOOTIFUL....love her all you can...future model


----------



## belencita7

To cute!


----------



## HoneyOink

A friend sent me this last week...I was going to make it next week when I return home. I figured I would just crochet a classic beanie and then add the fringe...your looks so cute!


----------



## Pat lamb

What a beautiful baby, just looking at her put a smile on my face. Darling little girl! :thumbup:


----------



## weimfam

That is the best! So cute! (And the personality of your little model just sparkles.)


----------



## Csknitty

Both are adorable!


----------



## Csknitty

Both are adorable!


----------



## tammyc77

OMG - that is SO cute!!! That baby is absolutely adorable too!


----------



## drenzi

That hat is just adorable and looks so cute on the beautiful baby.


----------



## soneka

Like little wigs - she can have any color hair she so wants!


----------



## SharAnn

soneka said:


> Like little wigs - she can have any color hair she so wants!


Cute idea. I have a GD that I know would love one in pink!


----------



## vickest

What fun!


----------



## Byrdgal

How precious!! Love it.


----------



## oannejay

so very cute. it made me laugh. Now this is a doll baby!


----------



## arkynana

SharAnn said:


> This is a hat I crocheted for my DD's friend's baby. Her family calls her "Cali the Cabbage Patch Kid".


Cute :!: Cute :!: Cute :thumbup: - The 'hair' and of course Cali


----------



## nclavalley

Love it!


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Oh, my goodness! If that picture doesn't make you smile, nothing will! That is just PRECIOUS!


----------



## Naneast

Cute !!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

OMGosh..how cute is that?????
Baby is darling in hat too...makes you want to giggle hehe



SharAnn said:


> This is a hat I crocheted for my DD's friend's baby. Her family calls her "Cali the Cabbage Patch Kid".


----------



## knitnanny

Very cute and clever!


----------



## rlmayknit

That hat is neat. The baby is beautiful. rlmayknit


----------



## djones5252

So adorable! The cutest baby and the cutest little hat ever!


----------



## JosevdW

Soo cute! I love it!!!


----------



## Maly

Would you share your pattern for this adorable baby hat? I saw this on Pinterest and would love to make one.


----------

